# Bohemium Pilsner Recipe



## Ross (29/5/06)

To get an idea on what the newly released Saphir hop gives to a beer, I've decided to have my first go at a Bohemium style Pilsner. Any comments on recipe welcomed.

Saphir Bohemium Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 33.80
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 86.5 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.0 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
70.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (80 min) Hops 37.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 % 
Bitterness: 44.2 IBU 
Est Color: 9.2 EBC


----------



## MAH (29/5/06)

Hi Ross

The recipe looks fine. Right up at the upper paramters for OG and IBU's, but there's nothing wrong with that.

I use virtually the same grain bill for a B.Pils, although sometimes I use a smaller amount of Melanoidin instead of Munich.

If you're wanting test the flavour profile of this hops, maybe increase the 30 min and 5 min additions to 30gms to give a bigger impact (and decrease the 60 min addition to account for the extra IBU's).

Also, the Bohemian Lager yeast, is supposedly not a true B.Pils yeast. Personally I think it works a treat in a B.Pils, but other might suggest an alternative. If you do decide to go with Wyeast 2124, why not simply it even further. 2124 is supposedly 34/70, the same as the dried yeast. 2 x 15gm packest of dried 34/70 should give you a good fermentation.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (29/5/06)

MAH said:


> If you do decide to go with Wyeast 2124, why not simply it even further. 2124 is supposedly 34/70, the same as the dried yeast. 2 x 15gm packest of dried 34/70 should give you a good fermentation.
> 
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="129930"][/post]​



Cheers MAH,
Exactly what I will be using, just hadn't changed the name over in Beersmith  

Ross...


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/06)

Ross.

Saphir are the new organic German noble hop of choice... Are you selling them per chance? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (29/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ross.
> 
> Saphir are the new organic German noble hop of choice... Are you selling them per chance? :unsure:
> 
> ...



Sure am Warren - Along with Taurus, Opal & Smaragd - All brand new German varieties. Detailed descriptions here

cheers Ross


----------



## Hopsta (29/5/06)

Thats a great site ross, very informative! I also found this description of Saphir on another site.

"Detailed Description 
4% Ave. Alpha. This is a relatively unknown but up and coming new breed of hop that is starting to replace the Hallertaur Mittlefrueh variety which has become more and more susceptable to diasease and pests. Shares many of the Hallertaur Mittlefrueh characteristics and with a low alpha acid content is very well suited as an aroma hop for the finest European style lagers. The Saphir is a true jewel in the noble hop family and has a refined aroma and a mild flavor. This hop is distinguished by a sweet and clean citrus aroma that has a hint of tangerine. Try this in your finest German lagers, Pilsners, Belgian White, or even an English mild ale. "


----------



## Ross (29/5/06)

Hopsta said:


> Thats a great site ross, very informative! I also found this description of Saphir on another site.
> 
> "Detailed Description
> 4% Ave. Alpha. This is a relatively unknown but up and coming new breed of hop that is starting to replace the Hallertaur Mittlefrueh variety which has become more and more susceptable to diasease and pests. Shares many of the Hallertaur Mittlefrueh characteristics and with a low alpha acid content is very well suited as an aroma hop for the finest European style lagers. The Saphir is a true jewel in the noble hop family and has a refined aroma and a mild flavor. This hop is distinguished by a sweet and clean citrus aroma that has a hint of tangerine. Try this in your finest German lagers, Pilsners, Belgian White, or even an English mild ale. "
> [post="129945"][/post]​



Thanks Hopsta - I'll steal that quote for my site if you don't mind...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Hopsta (29/5/06)

[/quote]

Thanks Hopsta - I'll steal that quote for my site if you don't mind...

Cheers Ross
[post="129947"][/post]​[/quote]

Go for it, i stole it myself, its googles first response.


----------



## Ross (29/5/06)

Ok, adjustments as follows:

Saphir Bohemium Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 33.80 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 86.5 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
65.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (80 min) Hops 34.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Brew Cellar #European Lager aka 34/70) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 % 
Bitterness: 43.9 
Est Color: 10.3 EBC Color:


----------



## Steve (29/5/06)

Bloody hell Ross.....im trying to work here and you put a link like that in???  Sensational!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PostModern (29/5/06)

Ross said:


> Hopsta said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a great site ross, very informative! I also found this description of Saphir on another site.
> ...



Ross,

I don't think it's Hopsta's permission to use that material that you'll need.


----------



## Hopsta (29/5/06)

Surely people use other peoples discriptions for hops all the time, most of the time inadvertently. Maybe change a few words in the sentence if you want to be safe.


----------



## Jazman (29/5/06)

well im different to u guys as i love to put a lot of hops towards the end

so for me i go 25 ibu to bitter 10 ibu around 30 min then the rest with in the 10 to 5 min time or u could fwh some of the hops as well


----------



## Benno-5 (11/6/06)

Ross

I am new to grain brewing, havent done any as yet, am currently in the process of building a herms system.

What would be the mashg schedule for this brew??

REgards

Ben


----------



## oneills (11/6/06)

That sounds like a rather tasty drop. It will be interesting to hear how it turns out .


----------



## T.D. (11/6/06)

Benno-5,

I would guess that the mash would be a single infusion job. Probably 65-66 degrees, but Ross will have to give you the exact details since its his recipe. 

I generally mash pilsners and light lagers at 65deg for 1 to 1.5 hours. I like light lagers to have a nice dry crisp flavour. My last pilsner finished at 1.007 (from 1.048), which I was a bit surprised at, but essentially as you increase the mash temp by each degree I have found it increases the FG of the beer by around 2 points.


----------



## Benno-5 (11/6/06)

Thanks TD

I will give it a go when the new system is built, will try it with a step 50 - 60 - 70 mash with half hour rests, its all very new to me the all grain brewing, but I can only learn and hopefully make beers that are better then the (great) malt extract ones I have been doing up until now.


----------



## Ross (11/6/06)

Benno-5 said:


> Ross
> 
> I am new to grain brewing, havent done any as yet, am currently in the process of building a herms system.
> 
> ...



Brewed it on Thursday & pitched the yeast Friday arvo, after finding my son had mailed off my yeast to a customer - "customers come first dad" he said with a grin - Arghhhhh.

I did it with a single infusion mash at 64c 2.5L/kg & batch sparges. Fermenting happily away at 9c...

cheers Ross


----------



## sluggerdog (15/7/06)

Noticed in your sig ross you now have this on tap. how's the flavour of the Saphir?

Am keen to maybe give that one a go myself.


----------



## Ross (15/7/06)

Loving it Sluggerdog - Personally I'd up the IBU's from my first recipe as I prefer a bit more hop bite. The Saphir is a lovely hop, tastes great - pop over & have a taste...

cheers Ross


----------



## sluggerdog (15/7/06)

Would love to come and taste but will have to take a raincheck.

Will be interested to hear when you get these hops back in stock so I can give them a crack myself.

Cheers
SD!


----------



## Ash in Perth (17/7/06)

Im thinking about using this hop as a final addition in a simple munich helles (95% wey pils, 5% melanoiden) with Perle for bittering. Does the late hopping rate you use give too much flavour/aroma for this style? 

I was thinking about a 30g addition at 15min only plus bittering at 60 only.


----------



## Ross (17/7/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> Im thinking about using this hop as a final addition in a simple munich helles (95% wey pils, 5% melanoiden) with Perle for bittering. Does the late hopping rate you use give too much flavour/aroma for this style?
> 
> I was thinking about a 30g addition at 15min only plus bittering at 60 only.



Ash,

Never having had a fresh Bo Pils I can't really comment - Saphir has a really nice, soft clean aroma profile & appears to give a touch of sweetness, it's why on my next one I'll be upping the IBU's at least another 10 units or like you, using another hop for bittering. The current beer tastes about 25 IBU's to me...

Sluggerdog, will be plenty back in stock this week.

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (17/7/06)

i agree Ash
clean bitterness and aroma but not much hop flavour otherwise the light malt is overshadowed
it's actually a tricky style to brew. much harder than a gutsy ale anyway.
my 1st BoPils had a husky flavour, i'm thinking too much sparging
2nd is tasting better (on tap now)
3rd (lagering) should be awesome


----------

